# SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!



## Reed Lukens

SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids! Build an Altoid Canned Catapult


Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that all fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin and the lid must close tight. This is not our first "Altoids" contest, so if you need more info, here is a link that describes it in detail.
Altoid Canned Catapult Contest/


As it sits right now, the judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.


The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, August 30th 2022


*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.


*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.


The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...


*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this August 2022 SOTM thread.
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (July 31st, 2022) are not eligible.


🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞









Pic taken from above link.


----------



## Cass

This will be fun! I love small slingshots😁😁


----------



## Ibojoe

I’ll give it a go.


----------



## Adonis

Reed Lukens said:


> SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids! Build an Altoid Canned Catapult
> 
> 
> Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that all fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin and the lid must close tight. This is not our first "Altoids" contest, so if you need more info, here is a link that describes it in detail.
> Altoid Canned Catapult Contest/
> 
> 
> As it sits right now, the judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.
> 
> 
> The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, August 30th 2022
> 
> 
> *Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.
> 
> 
> *The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.
> 
> 
> The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...
> 
> 
> *There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
> *All entries must be posted into this August 2022 SOTM thread.
> *Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
> * Any slingshots made or started before this date (July 31st, 2022) are not eligible.
> 
> 
> 🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


Can it be a finger ring slingshot?


----------



## Reed Lukens

Adonis said:


> Can it be a finger ring slingshot?


As long as it all fits in the can, anything goes 🤪


----------



## skarrd

Oh Yeah!!! Love the altoids builds


----------



## Sandstorm

This one’s definitely more manageable!


----------



## Slingshot28

I was hoping we would do another one of these, I have to go find an altoids box now.


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> This one’s definitely more manageable!


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> I was hoping we would do another one of these, I have to go find an altoids box now.


Brother I show a pic I get home dad went crazy on these mints I got market cornered lol 😂


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> View attachment 374445


Lmao. Thanks Jason. 🤙👊


----------



## Portboy

What do altoids comp for year ? 😬


----------



## Slingshot28

I made this today from 1/4 inch plywood and a design that I drew during breakfast.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Slingshot28 said:


> I made this today from 1/4 inch plywood and a design that I drew during breakfast.
> View attachment 374467
> View attachment 374468
> View attachment 374469
> View attachment 374470


That's a nice looking design  🍻 🤩


----------



## Sandstorm

Quick question. Do we have to post the full design when we start? Reason being I kind of want mine to be a surprise.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Sandstorm said:


> Quick question. Do we have to post the full design when we start? Reason being I kind of want mine to be a surprise.


Nope, just be sure that you post it before the last day. You only need a dated start pic that can also be posted when you post it as done.


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> I made this today from 1/4 inch plywood and a design that I drew during breakfast.
> View attachment 374467
> View attachment 374468
> View attachment 374469
> View attachment 374470


Cool man your fast out the gate


----------



## skarrd

ah


Portboy said:


> What do altoids comp for year ? 😬
> View attachment 374466


man those sunkist sours are amazing


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> I made this today from 1/4 inch plywood and a design that I drew during breakfast.
> View attachment 374467
> View attachment 374468
> View attachment 374469
> View attachment 374470


And it starts


----------



## Cass

Slingshot28 said:


> I made this today from 1/4 inch plywood and a design that I drew during breakfast.
> View attachment 374467
> View attachment 374468
> View attachment 374469
> View attachment 374470


very nice!


----------



## Slingshot28

Thanks everyone, I need to get a new saw blade because my other broke so hopefully I can make something cooler soon.


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my first entry, red G10 and black G10 for palm swells, fits well in the altoids box started this yesterday, but had to wait for some sun for pics. Hope you like it, the colors match the can, peppermint!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry, red G10 and black G10 for palm swells, fits well in the altoids box started this yesterday, but had to wait for some sun for pics. Hope you like it, the colors match the can, peppermint!
> View attachment 374484
> View attachment 374485
> View attachment 374486
> View attachment 374487
> View attachment 374488
> View attachment 374489
> View attachment 374490
> View attachment 374492
> View attachment 374493
> View attachment 374494


That's a sweet set up 🍻🤩


----------



## Cass

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a sweet set up 🍻🤩


Thanks, it shoots fantastic, one of my new favorites!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great start [mention]Slingshot 28 [/mention] and [mention]Cass [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

and the bar has just been raised,LOL,
thats a nice piece of work


----------



## Sandstorm

Awesome stuff @Cass & @Slingshot28!! 
Getting the party rolling.


----------



## Slingshot28

Nice one Cass!


----------



## Cass

Slingshot28 said:


> Nice one Cass!


Thanks!


----------



## Portboy

Looking good Cass man 👍 I going simple for the first one


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started this design last night then put it on some micarta today. Half red burlap micarta and the other half black linen micarta with a white spacer and 1/4 brass pins. More pics coming soon 🔥🌶


----------



## skarrd

1st one - pic heavy

















































177/BBs from 43 feet in the rain3 out 5 hits














pardon the deco,this can was for another purpose originally


----------



## Slingshot28

Looking good Skarrd 👍


----------



## Cass

Slingshot28 said:


> Nice one Cass!


Thanks!


----------



## Cass

Portboy said:


> Looking good Cass man 👍 I going simple for the first one


Thanks, I got inspired, this is lots of fun


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Thanks, I got inspired, this is lots of fun


I got the jam and about 3 ideas but rain just will not stop . You know the saying it can’t rain all day well it’s shot to 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬 sitting here shooting bb will a can frame getting cranky haha well maybe not cranky 😂


----------



## Cass

Wow, those look nice😁😁


----------



## Cass

Hi Skarrd, nice design!!


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Looking good Skarrd 👍


Thank You


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi Skarrd, nice design!!


Thank Cass,its a start


----------



## Jcharmin92

Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶


----------



## Reed Lukens

skarrd said:


> 1st one - pic heavy
> View attachment 374555
> View attachment 374556
> View attachment 374557
> View attachment 374558
> View attachment 374559
> View attachment 374560
> View attachment 374561
> 177/BBs from 43 feet in the rain3 out 5 hits
> View attachment 374564
> View attachment 374565
> pardon the deco,this can was for another purpose originally





Jcharmin92 said:


> Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶
> View attachment 374600
> View attachment 374601
> View attachment 374604
> View attachment 374599
> View attachment 374603
> View attachment 374602




*Those look great, you guys are all killing it this month!*


----------



## Cass

Wow! That looks cool!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Cass said:


> Wow! That looks cool!


Thank you Cass!


----------



## Portboy

Alright no rain today should have this squared up couple hours


----------



## Portboy

Got playing with time here need get band set made and can . It’s a grim survival knock off


----------



## Portboy

Cutting it close for a vid haha but here it is boxed up


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Cutting it close for a vid haha but here it is boxed up
> View attachment 374650
> 
> View attachment 374651
> 
> View attachment 374649
> 
> View attachment 374648


👏👏 Nice one


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Cutting it close for a vid haha but here it is boxed up
> View attachment 374650
> 
> View attachment 374651
> 
> View attachment 374649
> 
> View attachment 374648


👏👏 Nice one


----------



## Portboy

Ok short vid show it shoots 👍🏻 Thanks Jon


----------



## Portboy

I just getting to know it and you shoot ott as well as ttf it’s pretty cool . I have do another vid but probably be in shop


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ok short vid show it shoots 👍🏻 Thanks Jon


Nice man yeah I have a horny monster that shoots just like it but the hold is a bit funky lol


----------



## Portboy

Ya I go a HM myself titanium with a fork hit from yours truly haha how I did that is beyond me . Dude this thing more predictable shooting ott ! I get a vid just have make room but going to be short distance


----------



## Portboy

Ok here it is ott


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Ya I go a HM myself titanium with a fork hit from yours truly haha how I did that is beyond me . Dude this thing more predictable shooting ott ! I get a vid just have make room but going to be short distance


Nice job Jason  🍻 🤪
That G10 is nice!


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice job Jason  🍻 🤪
> That G10 is nice!


If I have enough time I going do a cool one


----------



## Sandstorm

Forgot to press follow on the thread so I’m just catching up, which is why you probably all just got bombarded with likes 😂. Awesome job so far guys.


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶
> View attachment 374600
> View attachment 374601
> View attachment 374604
> View attachment 374599
> View attachment 374603
> View attachment 374602


i was thinking today that your "minimalist" would make an awesome altoids shooter,glad you took it to the next level


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Cutting it close for a vid haha but here it is boxed up
> View attachment 374650
> 
> View attachment 374651
> 
> View attachment 374649
> 
> View attachment 374648


wicked,love that Grimm shooter,this is better


----------



## Cass

Wow PB, that came out looking great!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I got a small start today and I'm still thinking it thru. I'm just using a scrap of the purple heart for my 1st entry -









I got a small bit of cutting done this afternoon and did some drawing ideas, but it's 5:30pm at 97° outside, so hotter in the garage... lol. So... it's swimming time!!! 🌵🏜🏊‍♂️🏊‍♀️🤽‍♀️🚣‍♀️🏜🌵


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ok here it is ott


Looks good is there a template for that one?


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> I got a small start today and I'm still thinking it thru. I'm just using a scrap of the purple heart for my 1st entry -
> View attachment 374694
> 
> 
> I got a small bit of cutting done this afternoon and did some drawing ideas, but it's 5:30pm at 97° outside, so hotter in the garage... lol. So... it's swimming time!!! 🌵🏜🏊‍♂️🏊‍♀️🤽‍♀️🚣‍♀️🏜🌵
> 
> View attachment 374695
> 
> View attachment 374696


Looking like a good start bud


----------



## Cass

Nice! That purple heart sure is pretty!!


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks good is there a template for that one?


----------



## skarrd

number two is another simple one 
























































Have to reuse the same altoids box till i finish the other one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Portboy

I just used the pic


skarrd said:


> number two is another simple one
> View attachment 374727
> View attachment 374728
> View attachment 374729
> View attachment 374730
> View attachment 374731
> View attachment 374732
> View attachment 374733
> View attachment 374734
> Have to reuse the same altoids box till i finish the other one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


thats awesome 👏 cool little shooter


----------



## Cass

Nice! Very cool,nice curve for the hand!


----------



## Sandstorm

@skarrd That came out cool though! Was that from a water main pipe?


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> I just used the pic
> 
> thats awesome 👏 cool little shooter


Thanks,still trying to figure a real challenger


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Nice! Very cool,nice curve for the hand!


Thanks Cass that curve helps with the grip too


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> @skarrd That came out cool though! Was that from a water main pipe?


Thanks Brother,yep water main pipe-12 inch diameter


----------



## Reed Lukens

skarrd said:


> Thanks Brother,yep water main pipe-12 inch diameter


Very nice 🍻🌵 🏜


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Very nice 🍻🌵 🏜


Thanks Reed


----------



## Roll Fast

Prototype. Looks a little rough, no finish on it.
Was not sure if two piece counts??
90 mm wide forks made from pre-preg carbon fibre 3 mm thick. More than plenty strong.
Fits my hand surprisingly well.
Let me know if I'm already disqualified!
tx, Ed


----------



## Portboy

Looks good 👍🏻 🇨🇦


----------



## Cass

I f it fits, I guess it's good to go? Neat idea!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Roll Fast said:


> Prototype. Looks a little rough, no finish on it.
> Was not sure if two piece counts??
> 90 mm wide forks made from pre-preg carbon fibre 3 mm thick. More than plenty strong.
> Fits my hand surprisingly well.
> Let me know if I'm already disqualified!
> tx, Ed


That was a great idea  🍻 🤠 🍻


----------



## Sandstorm

Roll Fast said:


> Prototype. Looks a little rough, no finish on it.
> Was not sure if two piece counts??
> 90 mm wide forks made from pre-preg carbon fibre 3 mm thick. More than plenty strong.
> Fits my hand surprisingly well.
> Let me know if I'm already disqualified!
> tx, Ed


I think it’s pretty cool, either way.


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Prototype. Looks a little rough, no finish on it.
> Was not sure if two piece counts??
> 90 mm wide forks made from pre-preg carbon fibre 3 mm thick. More than plenty strong.
> Fits my hand surprisingly well.
> Let me know if I'm already disqualified!
> tx, Ed


looks good,i think it should be ok,we had some 2 piecers in another altoids contest


----------



## Stankard757

Got started this morning...


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I also got started today, I might have burned out my angle grinder, which I certainly didn't expect from aluminum.. my friend told me it was aircraft grade, but I think it might actually be stainless steel because it's really heavy. I know I'll build up some serious stamina shooting this puppy all day! Lol, it's got to weigh at least 4-5lbs after being cut out.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> View attachment 374573
> View attachment 374574
> 
> View attachment 374572
> 
> 
> I got the jam and about 3 ideas but rain just will not stop . You know the saying it can’t rain all day well it’s shot to 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬 sitting here shooting bb will a can frame getting cranky haha well maybe not cranky 😂
> View attachment 374569


Man, that mini conus looks awesome! Definitely my favorite so far!


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Man, that mini conus looks awesome! Definitely my favorite so far!


Not an entry man it’s old build lol


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Not an entry man it’s old build lol












Neener Neener Neener... 
That's good to know, cause mine's coming along great 🤣😂😅😁


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 374896
> 
> 
> Neener Neener Neener...
> That's good to know, cause mine's coming along great 🤣😂😅😁


Don’t plan your parade yet fella still have something up my right sleeve 😁


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> Not an entry man it’s old build lol


Aww.. well, I still like it!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Don’t plan your parade yet fella still have something up my right sleeve 😁


I'll bet you do brother 😁 🍻  😉


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> Prototype. Looks a little rough, no finish on it.
> Was not sure if two piece counts??
> 90 mm wide forks made from pre-preg carbon fibre 3 mm thick. More than plenty strong.
> Fits my hand surprisingly well.
> Let me know if I'm already disqualified!
> tx, Ed


Love it! My plan is to do a 2 piece as well. If I get time that is.


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Love it! My plan is to do a 2 piece as well. If I get time that is.


All work no play makes Shane a dull boy 🤭🙃


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> All work no play makes Shane a dull boy 🤭🙃


I feel pretty dull lately. If I can find altoids tin I’m in this round!


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> I feel pretty dull lately. If I can find altoids tin I’m in this round!


I send ya 5 I got a stock


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> I send ya 5 I got a stock


Canada post never get it here in time. Those tins you got the same size? I’ll look around I’m sure some drug store or dollar store will have them.


----------



## Stankard757

My first entry


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Canada post never get it here in time. Those tins you got the same size? I’ll look around I’m sure some drug store or dollar store will have them.


Yep the same size Wally World or shoppers drug mart be places to look


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


Sweet dude nice little package ya made there 😀


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


Nice! Love the look of that. What kind of material is that?


----------



## Stankard757

Island made said:


> Nice! Love the look of that. What kind of material is that?


Thanks Shane.  It's a resin composite cutting board similar to micarta. Hard as hell, keeps burning up my belts and drum cylinders


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Sweet dude nice little package ya made there 😀


Thanks man


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


Nice one Mike!! You know it’s business time when the pinky holes start coming out. 😂


----------



## Sandstorm

@Brhumbus the Terrible Stick a magnet on that thing Alex! Is that V for victory? 😆😉


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Sandstorm said:


> @Brhumbus the Terrible Stick a magnet on that thing Alex! Is that V for victory? 😆😉


That or a vendetta to Win! 🤞


----------



## Stankard757

Sandstorm said:


> Nice one Mike!! You know it’s business time when the pinky holes start coming out. 😂


To dang short for the pinky it's ring finger hole


----------



## Cass

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


Very nice!


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my #2 entry, started on 8/6, I didn't catch the date in my first pic. Blue and black G10, I tried to match the box, but it's a little off. Hope you like it. Double sided palm swells.


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I also got started today, I might have burned out my angle grinder, which I certainly didn't expect from aluminum.. my friend told me it was aircraft grade, but I think it might actually be stainless steel because it's really heavy. I know I'll build up some serious stamina shooting this puppy all day! Lol, it's got to weigh at least 4-5lbs after being cut out.
> 
> View attachment 374893
> 
> View attachment 374892
> View attachment 374895
> View attachment 374894


Burned up a grinder and has blood 🩸 all good signs 👍 cool 😎


----------



## Sandstorm

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #2 entry, started on 8/6, I didn't catch the date in my first pic. Blue and black G10, I tried to match the box, but it's a little off. Hope you like it. Double sided palm swells.
> View attachment 374907
> View attachment 374908
> View attachment 374909
> View attachment 374910
> View attachment 374911
> View attachment 374913
> View attachment 374914
> View attachment 374915
> View attachment 374916


That’s a cool little shooter! Nice one Cass!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


That color is great! Excellent job  🍻🤠


----------



## Reed Lukens

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #2 entry, started on 8/6, I didn't catch the date in my first pic. Blue and black G10, I tried to match the box, but it's a little off. Hope you like it. Double sided palm swells.
> View attachment 374907
> View attachment 374908
> View attachment 374909
> View attachment 374910
> View attachment 374911
> View attachment 374913
> View attachment 374914
> View attachment 374915
> View attachment 374916


Nice job Cass, that one really pops the blue with that box also  🍻😁🏜


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I'm not done yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I also got started today, I might have burned out my angle grinder, which I certainly didn't expect from aluminum.. my friend told me it was aircraft grade, but I think it might actually be stainless steel because it's really heavy. I know I'll build up some serious stamina shooting this puppy all day! Lol, it's got to weigh at least 4-5lbs after being cut out.
> 
> View attachment 374893
> 
> View attachment 374892
> View attachment 374895
> View attachment 374894


Dang!!! thats a chunk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Got started this morning...
> View attachment 374891


Uh Oh i see serious crafting goin on


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 374905
> 
> View attachment 374904
> 
> View attachment 374903
> View attachment 374906


Wicked


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #2 entry, started on 8/6, I didn't catch the date in my first pic. Blue and black G10, I tried to match the box, but it's a little off. Hope you like it. Double sided palm swells.
> View attachment 374907
> View attachment 374908
> View attachment 374909
> View attachment 374910
> View attachment 374911
> View attachment 374913
> View attachment 374914
> View attachment 374915
> View attachment 374916


Another Beauty there Man


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Burned up a grinder and has blood 🩸 all good signs 👍 cool 😎


a sacrifice and some bleeding/pain for the sling gods,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm not done yet, but I'm getting there.
> 
> View attachment 374922
> 
> View attachment 374920
> View attachment 374921


another Wicked one seriously Nice work


----------



## Portboy

Here’s a look at the can collection lol 11 counting one I just did and got one more I plan on doing . Got love em


----------



## skarrd

Nice,you got a pair of those Badfish,guess i really will have to drop the hammer on one,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Nice,you got a pair of those Badfish,guess i really will have to drop the hammer on one,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I got one and made one the Jade cammo I asked him if it’s cool . Fun little rig


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Here’s a look at the can collection lol 11 counting one I just did and got one more I plan on doing . Got love em
> View attachment 374931
> 
> View attachment 374929
> 
> View attachment 374930


That's a sweet collection 🤠 🏜 🍻


----------



## Ibojoe

Looking good Stankard757!!


----------



## Cass

Sandstorm said:


> That’s a cool little shooter! Nice one Cass!


Thanks!


----------



## Cass

skarrd said:


> Another Beauty there Man


Thanks!


----------



## Slingshot28

Entry number 2, the mot so great mini conus


----------



## Cass

Nice conus!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Slingshot28 said:


> Entry number 2, the mot so great mini conus
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374967
> View attachment 374968
> View attachment 374969
> View attachment 374970
> View attachment 374971
> View attachment 374972


Very Cool!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Slingshot28 said:


> Entry number 2, the mot so great mini conus


Very Cool!


----------



## Portboy

Slingshot28 said:


> Entry number 2, the mot so great mini conus
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374967
> View attachment 374968
> View attachment 374969
> View attachment 374970
> View attachment 374971
> View attachment 374972


Nothing wrong with that looks fine man 😀


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Entry number 2, the mot so great mini conus
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374966
> View attachment 374967
> View attachment 374968
> View attachment 374969
> View attachment 374970
> View attachment 374971
> View attachment 374972


Awesome 
now its time to make a full size one


----------



## Slingshot28

Thanks guys, I have to find the right pice of wood before I make a bigger conus.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Alright, let's get to it.

I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.










She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.










Took off the bark.










Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,










It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics 

But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.

I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.

Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.

She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.

Shooting 32 cal lead.

Here's a few glamour shots.














































Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought she looked better in black.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

cpu_melt_down said:


> Alright, let's get to it.
> 
> I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.
> 
> View attachment 375160
> 
> 
> She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 375161
> 
> 
> Took off the bark.
> 
> View attachment 375162
> 
> 
> Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,
> 
> View attachment 375164
> 
> 
> It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics
> 
> But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.
> 
> I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.
> 
> Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.
> 
> She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.
> 
> Shooting 32 cal lead.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 375167
> 
> 
> View attachment 375168
> 
> 
> View attachment 375169
> 
> 
> View attachment 375170
> 
> 
> View attachment 375171
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought it looked better in black.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Nice build, I like that dangler at the bottom, excellent addition!


----------



## Sandstorm

cpu_melt_down said:


> Alright, let's get to it.
> 
> I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.
> 
> View attachment 375160
> 
> 
> She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 375161
> 
> 
> Took off the bark.
> 
> View attachment 375162
> 
> 
> Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,
> 
> View attachment 375164
> 
> 
> It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics
> 
> But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.
> 
> I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.
> 
> Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.
> 
> She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.
> 
> Shooting 32 cal lead.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 375167
> 
> 
> View attachment 375168
> 
> 
> View attachment 375169
> 
> 
> View attachment 375170
> 
> 
> View attachment 375171
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought she looked better in black.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Great little build man!


----------



## Cass

Wow! Very nice😃😃


----------



## Reed Lukens

cpu_melt_down said:


> Alright, let's get to it.
> 
> I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.
> 
> View attachment 375160
> 
> 
> She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Took off the bark.
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,
> 
> 
> 
> It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics
> 
> But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.
> 
> I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.
> 
> Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.
> 
> She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.
> 
> Shooting 32 cal lead.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375169
> 
> 
> View attachment 375170
> 
> 
> View attachment 375171
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought she looked better in black.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


That's a sweet looking natty and I'm loving that extension 🤠 🍻


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Okay, I'm finally done. My first entry. Solid 1/2" unknown metal (probably stainless steel?), Ebony, brass, birch and a combo of chalk, enamel paint and epoxy.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, I'm finally done. My first entry. Solid 1/2" unknown metal (probably stainless steel?), Ebony, brass, birch and a combo of chalk, enamel paint and epoxy
> View attachment 375245


That really turned out nice Alex 🤠 🍻


----------



## Portboy

Looks awesome man


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Reed Lukens said:


> That really turned out nice Alex 🤠 🍻


Thanks, it will probably be one of the very few metal slings I do. I'm not a fan.. lol


----------



## Sandstorm

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Thanks, it will probably be one of the very few metal slings I do. I'm not a fan.. lol


It looks pretty cool man! The design is really interesting and unique. Or at least unique to my limited sling knowledge.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Sandstorm said:


> It looks pretty cool man! The design is really interesting and unique. Or at least unique to my limited sling knowledge.


Thanks, I was just thinking about how I usually hold my blackthorn sling and basically copied the "v" part of it.


----------



## Sandstorm

Man, is it just me or have they downsized Altoids tins? Guess it just looks smaller when you’re trying to figure out how to fit a slingshot into one 😂.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I wonder if the antique or vintage tins are any bigger?.. lol, it's weird when something you grew up with is vintage now.


----------



## Sandstorm

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> it's weird when something you grew up with is vintage now.


Right? Like when the oldies stations started playing 80’s rock. 😕


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Okay, my second entry, I started it and finished it today. Maple and Walnut pp secret agent (?) sort of design. I also did my first ammo dispenser using @killor80 's method. Hope you like it!


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, my second entry, I started it and finished it today. Maple and Walnut pp secret agent (?) sort of design. I also did my first ammo dispenser using @killor80 's method. Hope you like it!
> View attachment 375260
> View attachment 375261
> View attachment 375262
> View attachment 375263
> View attachment 375264
> View attachment 375265
> View attachment 375266
> View attachment 375267
> View attachment 375268
> View attachment 375269


He k ya super cool 😎


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> He k ya super cool 😎


Thanks! I still need to clean up a little glue residue around the ammo magnet, but I think it turned out okay.


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Thanks! I still need to clean up a little glue residue around the ammo magnet, but I think it turned out okay.


How many balls ya jam in there


----------



## Reed Lukens

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Thanks! I still need to clean up a little glue residue around the ammo magnet, but I think it turned out okay.


Yea! That's what I'm talking about! Very Nice!


----------



## Sandstorm

What?! It doesn’t dispense Altoids?! Lmao. That’s super cool Alex! Does it rattle with the way that ammo dispenser works? Just curious.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Sandstorm said:


> What?! It doesn’t dispense Altoids?! Lmao. That’s super cool Alex! Does it rattle with the way that ammo dispenser works? Just curious.


Lol, I didn't even think of that until you mentioned it. Yeah, it rattles if you shake it, or wiggle it around but I don't notice much sound from it while shooting. Dang.. having it dispense Altoids is a really good idea, hindsight gets me every time..


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Reed Lukens said:


> Yea! That's what I'm talking about! Very Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> How many balls ya jam in there


Originally it was nine, but the last one is wedged in there somehow so now it's eight. 1/4" ammo. I thought about having it hold a lot more but I didn't want to go overboard on my first attempt. It works, but I think I like having an ammo pouch more.


----------



## killor80

Sehr gut umgesetzt👍. Das sieht viel sauberer verarbeitet aus als bei mir.

Very well implemented. It looks a lot cleaner than mine.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

killor80 said:


> Sehr gut umgesetzt👍. Das sieht viel sauberer verarbeitet aus als bei mir.
> 
> Very well implemented. It looks a lot cleaner than mine.


Thank you!


----------



## Cass

Wow! Very nicely done! 😁😁


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> Alright, let's get to it.
> 
> I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.
> 
> View attachment 375160
> 
> 
> She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 375161
> 
> 
> Took off the bark.
> 
> View attachment 375162
> 
> 
> Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,
> 
> View attachment 375164
> 
> 
> It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics
> 
> But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.
> 
> I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.
> 
> Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.
> 
> She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.
> 
> Shooting 32 cal lead.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 375167
> 
> 
> View attachment 375168
> 
> 
> View attachment 375169
> 
> 
> View attachment 375170
> 
> 
> View attachment 375171
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought she looked better in black.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Nice ! Gotta love an altoids Natty


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, I'm finally done. My first entry. Solid 1/2" unknown metal (probably stainless steel?), Ebony, brass, birch and a combo of chalk, enamel paint and epoxy.
> View attachment 375242
> View attachment 375243
> View attachment 375244
> View attachment 375245
> View attachment 375246
> View attachment 375247
> View attachment 375248


Awesomeness


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, my second entry, I started it and finished it today. Maple and Walnut pp secret agent (?) sort of design. I also did my first ammo dispenser using @killor80 's method. Hope you like it!
> View attachment 375260
> View attachment 375261
> View attachment 375262
> View attachment 375263
> View attachment 375264
> View attachment 375265
> View attachment 375266
> View attachment 375267
> View attachment 375268
> View attachment 375269


Wicked !!!


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> Alright, let's get to it.
> 
> I present the Gyptoid; based off my Sour Gypsy natty.
> 
> View attachment 375160
> 
> 
> She started life as a small Chinese Elm fork I trimmed off a tree in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 375161
> 
> 
> Took off the bark.
> 
> View attachment 375162
> 
> 
> Trimmed her down and did a bit of sanding,
> 
> View attachment 375164
> 
> 
> It was raining out, when I put her all together, so I didn't get any build pics
> 
> But basically, I super glued on some Atwood Rope Micro Cord for tabs and I drilled and glued the same for a handle extension. The Micro Cord has a 100 lb breaking strength.
> 
> I whipped the tabs after the super glue dried with some Atwood Nano Cord.
> 
> Then I wrapped the tabs with leather to give a bit of protection and I also wrapped the handle/extension to give some grip.
> 
> She's banded with 1636 ZHUIYIXINIAN tubes and a PRECISE 3 hole pouch.
> 
> Shooting 32 cal lead.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 375167
> 
> 
> View attachment 375168
> 
> 
> View attachment 375169
> 
> 
> View attachment 375170
> 
> 
> View attachment 375171
> 
> 
> Yeah, I changed Altoid Boxes mainstream; I thought she looked better in black.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


That’s an awesome little nattie you built there CPU. The extension was a really nice touch 👍


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> Awesomeness


I’m with Brother Skarrd on this one. 👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO

It always the Altoids competition that makes people lose their minds! Wow—tons of great makery here! Has anyone heard from Winnie? I fell for his 2-Piece Micarta Altoid Shooter designs with his ‘pre-loaded’ pouch slots. Hmmm—still haven’t copied that yet.🤔🧐


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.
View attachment 375397
View attachment 375398
View attachment 375399
View attachment 375400
View attachment 375401


----------



## Cass

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.
> View attachment 375397
> View attachment 375398
> View attachment 375399
> View attachment 375400
> View attachment 375401


Wow, that's nice!! 😁😁


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow Mo! Great job 🤠 🍻


----------



## Sandstorm

That really is a nice one, Mo!


----------



## Portboy

Mo the wedding singer/slinger 😎another fine frame for OD slingshots 🙃


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.
> View attachment 375397
> View attachment 375398
> View attachment 375399
> View attachment 375400
> View attachment 375401
> View attachment 375402
> View attachment 375403
> View attachment 375404


Beautiful


----------



## Roll Fast

Well, here goes fellas.
An old friend gave me some ebony and it looks like this was the time to use it. Beautiful wood to work with.
And easier on the tool edges than the carbon fibre! That stuff throws sparks.
This little guy shoots real nice and feels good in the hand. The dowel pin just slides in and is held in place by a little friction and the hand.
Hope you enjoy looking as much as I enjoyed making this - and shooting it!
Oh, and named it Carbon Black - for what seemed obvious reasons.
tx, Ed


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice job Ed! That's a great design 🤠🍻🥰


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Carbon and Ebony, very slick combination.


----------



## Cass

Wow, especially nice!!


----------



## Roll Fast

Thanks guys!
This competition is a lot of fun!


----------



## Portboy

That’s sweet RF big frame small package 📦


----------



## Reed Lukens

It's been quite a month so far 🤠 🍻 
With 15 entries and the month being only half over, I can't wait to see what's coming next!
Here's what we have so far 😁😍😊










If you think that the pictures that you've submitted so far need to be better, feel free to submit some more. A nice pic in the tin with the slingshot on top of the bands in plain view would be nice for the judges but if you have submitted good pics outside of the tin then that works also. I've just seen a couple that are a bit blurry.

Thanks,
Reed


----------



## Sandstorm

Freaking awesome entries so far! Mine are coming. You have no idea how fresh my breath has been the last week! Just sayin’..


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.
> View attachment 375397
> View attachment 375398
> View attachment 375399
> View attachment 375400
> View attachment 375401
> View attachment 375402
> View attachment 375403
> View attachment 375404


Wicked Cool Mo I like it


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Well, here goes fellas.
> An old friend gave me some ebony and it looks like this was the time to use it. Beautiful wood to work with.
> And easier on the tool edges than the carbon fibre! That stuff throws sparks.
> This little guy shoots real nice and feels good in the hand. The dowel pin just slides in and is held in place by a little friction and the hand.
> Hope you enjoy looking as much as I enjoyed making this - and shooting it!
> Oh, and named it Carbon Black - for what seemed obvious reasons.
> tx, Ed


Wow Man that is Pretty


----------



## skarrd

Last one i liked the little wooden o


----------



## skarrd

and the cut


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Last one i liked the little wooden o


Cool shooter Skarrd ! How it shoot ?


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> and the cut
> View attachment 375473


Man that’s harsh Marty and farty missing arms and your still shooting them 🫣 heartless dude 🤣


----------



## skarrd

shoots good,although the narrower [wooden] one does seem to be more comforatable,but,this one will safely handle heavier bands/ammo,and yeah pretty heartless,lol


----------



## Roll Fast

skarrd said:


> Last one i liked the little wooden o


Very nice!
I like how you so carefully wrapped the bands around the frame and got it all so neatly in the Altoids tin.
Are you maybe that guy who can put small appliances back in the box with all the original packing materials for a return?


----------



## Reed Lukens

skarrd said:


> and the cut
> View attachment 375473


Looks like a nice little shooter Steve, great job 🤠🍻😍


----------



## Ibojoe

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am going to add this frame to my Wedding Slinger Collection. These are frames design around deep concealment and used for Weddings and other large gatherings or events. Here is my Half-Chalice out of Brown Micarta, Aluminum, and Brass Pins. I have planned for some deep profiles but the thickness of the frame allowed for a unique pinch and grip that feels good and solid. I also have enough room in my tin for 11 Rounds of High Impact and Tactical Stealth Ammo whether I’m running flats or tabbed-tubes. Keester Capable.
> View attachment 375397
> View attachment 375398
> View attachment 375399
> View attachment 375400
> View attachment 375401
> View attachment 375402
> View attachment 375403
> View attachment 375404


 WOW 🤩 that are coming in hot and fast! Very awesome guys!!
Mo, this little Challice is sooooo nice!


----------



## Portboy

Ok second one started last evening cut shapes out glued up and cut lawn . Time got that done evened up and drilled holes and set thong tube . It fits in can but tight but once I knock back to the jade will make some room should fit nice . See how it goes later on today or tonight. 
i used stainless thong tube and stainless hardware and frame is a design by Makopat 👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> and the cut
> View attachment 375473


Skarrd it looks to me like you went back to 1952 and made this frame. I think my Mum had a set of hair curlers in that very same color combo!


----------



## Slingshot28

Really like that one Portboy👍


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Ok second one started last evening cut shapes out glued up and cut lawn . Time got that done evened up and drilled holes and set thong tube . It fits in can but tight but once I knock back to the jade will make some room should fit nice . See how it goes later on today or tonight.
> i used stainless thong tube and stainless hardware and frame is a design by Makopat
> 
> View attachment 375479


Really nice Jason 🤠🍻🥰


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Ok second one started last evening cut shapes out glued up and cut lawn . Time got that done evened up and drilled holes and set thong tube . It fits in can but tight but once I knock back to the jade will make some room should fit nice . See how it goes later on today or tonight.
> i used stainless thong tube and stainless hardware and frame is a design by Makopat 👍
> View attachment 375485
> 
> View attachment 375481
> 
> View attachment 375476
> 
> View attachment 375480
> 
> View attachment 375484
> 
> View attachment 375482
> 
> View attachment 375477
> 
> View attachment 375483
> 
> View attachment 375478
> 
> View attachment 375479


What Altoids ain’t good enough for Canada? Asking for a friend. 🧐🫵🍩


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> What Altoids ain’t good enough for Canada? Asking for a friend. 🧐🫵🍩


Oh Mo just wait 20 minutes make your chalice look sick 😷 hope ya got your double dose 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Portboy

Ok Mo man here a couple before I got tabs worked out


----------



## Portboy

Oops her we go Mo mister


----------



## Portboy

Mo don’t know snow







youtube.com


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Oops her we go Mo mister
> View attachment 375500
> 
> View attachment 375501
> 
> View attachment 375498
> 
> View attachment 375497
> 
> View attachment 375504
> 
> View attachment 375503
> 
> View attachment 375505
> 
> View attachment 375499
> 
> View attachment 375502


Yea it looks good. Almost TOO good! Like maybe MINTS are a little bigger than ALTOIDS kinda good!!?😳🧐🤔.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea it looks good. Almost TOO good! Like maybe MINTS are a little bigger than ALTOIDS kinda good!!?😳🧐🤔.


Typical yank haha get your head out your 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Tree Man

Ok, I'm in...


----------



## Portboy

Portboy said:


> Typical yank haha get your head out your 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


How’s this Mo a pic with an altoids can


----------



## Portboy

Tree Man said:


> Ok, I'm in...
> View attachment 375514


Let’s see it in cans Chris


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> How’s this Mo a pic with an altoids can
> View attachment 375527
> 
> View attachment 375528


I'm thinking the mints can is a tad smaller..... bloody yanks.😂


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> I'm thinking the mints can is a tad smaller..... bloody yanks.😂


Haha ya this is a yank town but I say 😘 it’s a world web and the owners are in TO haha eat it up Mo


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> How’s this Mo a pic with an altoids can
> View attachment 375527
> 
> View attachment 375528


Somebody's got fresh breath!


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Somebody's got fresh breath!


Like a cookie eh dude


----------



## Ibojoe

Good job Jason! That one is tough.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Good job Jason! That one is tough.


Thanks Joe 👍🏻 Pretty cool little frame just hope I hit something with it . I don’t have lot luck with full size Stanley haha


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfriends, heres my humble offering. I believe it checks all the boxes to qualify for this month. Its made from a Muskogee myrtle fork. I ebonised it to bring out the grain a bit, and the finish is my typical rattle can and beeswax. I hope you like it as much as I do. I've never really given tiny frames like this a chance, but this thing is pure fun! I have it set up with tabs and a single 117B for bb'


----------



## Reed Lukens

That came out great Chris @Tree Man 🤠🍻🥰
So you just sprayed a clear coat on it then polished it up? That came out great! I use my wifes cases of clear coat more than she does... lol.


----------



## Sandstorm

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfriends, heres my humble offering. I believe it checks all the boxes to qualify for this month. Its made from a Muskogee myrtle fork. I ebonised it to bring out the grain a bit, and the finish is my typical rattle can and beeswax. I hope you like it as much as I do. I've never really given tiny frames like this a chance, but this thing is pure fun! I have it set up with tabs and a single 117B for bb'
> View attachment 375593
> View attachment 375594
> View attachment 375596
> View attachment 375597
> View attachment 375600
> View attachment 375601
> View attachment 375598
> View attachment 375602


That’s a little beauty right there. Looks like it definitely would be a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Portboy

Well got flats on this mini just don’t have right set up for a vid yet . Going shorten the tabs see that gets me


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Well got flats on this mini just don’t have right set up for a vid yet . Going shorten the tabs see that gets me
> View attachment 375613
> 
> View attachment 375612
> 
> View attachment 375611


Reminds me of a mint Oreo cookie. I digs it.


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> Reminds me of a mint Oreo cookie. I digs it.


Think that’s one the reasons I was shooting not so great . Midnights shifts I wake up hungry I just wanted to eat it haha . I love mint and chocolate 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfriends, heres my humble offering. I believe it checks all the boxes to qualify for this month. Its made from a Muskogee myrtle fork. I ebonised it to bring out the grain a bit, and the finish is my typical rattle can and beeswax. I hope you like it as much as I do. I've never really given tiny frames like this a chance, but this thing is pure fun! I have it set up with tabs and a single 117B for bb'
> View attachment 375593
> View attachment 375594
> View attachment 375596
> View attachment 375597
> View attachment 375600
> View attachment 375601
> View attachment 375598
> View attachment 375602


Yup. That looks exactly like you carved it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like a nice little shooter Steve, great job 🤠🍻😍


Thanks @Reed Lukens


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Very nice!
> I like how you so carefully wrapped the bands around the frame and got it all so neatly in the Altoids tin.
> Are you maybe that guy who can put small appliances back in the box with all the original packing materials for a return?


Thanks brother,but nope that wouldnt be me,lucky to get everything out and the box is still in one piece,lol


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Ok second one started last evening cut shapes out glued up and cut lawn . Time got that done evened up and drilled holes and set thong tube . It fits in can but tight but once I knock back to the jade will make some room should fit nice . See how it goes later on today or tonight.
> i used stainless thong tube and stainless hardware and frame is a design by Makopat 👍
> View attachment 375485
> 
> View attachment 375481
> 
> View attachment 375476
> 
> View attachment 375480
> 
> View attachment 375484
> 
> View attachment 375482
> 
> View attachment 375477
> 
> View attachment 375483
> 
> View attachment 375478
> 
> View attachment 375479


Man thats a nice one like the skeletool too


----------



## skarrd

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfriends, heres my humble offering. I believe it checks all the boxes to qualify for this month. Its made from a Muskogee myrtle fork. I ebonised it to bring out the grain a bit, and the finish is my typical rattle can and beeswax. I hope you like it as much as I do. I've never really given tiny frames like this a chance, but this thing is pure fun! I have it set up with tabs and a single 117B for bb'
> View attachment 375593
> View attachment 375594
> View attachment 375596
> View attachment 375597
> View attachment 375600
> View attachment 375601
> View attachment 375598
> View attachment 375602


That is awesome ,fits even with the gypsey tabs


----------



## Tree Man

Reed Lukens said:


> That came out great Chris @Tree Man 🤠🍻🥰
> So you just sprayed a clear coat on it then polished it up? That came out great! I use my wifes cases of clear coat more than she does... lol.


 thsnk Reed!
Yep. Straight from a rattle can, and then I buff it with finishing wax


----------



## Tree Man

skarrd said:


> That is awesome ,fits even with the gypsey tabs


Thanks Brother! I tabbed it to try to give a bit more height off the forks ( plus I love tabs lol).


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell!


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup. That looks exactly like you carved it.


Thanks Moses! This thing is so much fun.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Ok second one started last evening cut shapes out glued up and cut lawn . Time got that done evened up and drilled holes and set thong tube . It fits in can but tight but once I knock back to the jade will make some room should fit nice . See how it goes later on today or tonight.
> i used stainless thong tube and stainless hardware and frame is a design by Makopat 👍
> View attachment 375485
> 
> View attachment 375481
> 
> View attachment 375476
> 
> View attachment 375480
> 
> View attachment 375484
> 
> View attachment 375482
> 
> View attachment 375477
> 
> View attachment 375483
> 
> View attachment 375478
> 
> View attachment 375479


Wait a second!!? JB-Weld??? I looked back on my ‘Portboy Makers Notes’ and all I see is G-Flex! Is this some kind of long-con to get guys like me confused and distressed?! Okay. I’ll be your Huckleberry!🤣🤣 I’m gonna pull together a SECOND entry my brother from over another border! I’m gonna channel my inner Winnie and bring home that Canadian Bacon (ham slice)!! Time to RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!!! 🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my third entry. Green and black G10, brass pins, mosaic pivot pin, Spearmint box. This one is different, as it folds up like a pocket knife! It was a more difficult build than expected, but it shoots great, it makes for a much larger slingshot than my other entries, feels good in the hand. Hope you like it






































































.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow @Cass , Nice folder!
That was a neat build and a great idea, I love it 🤠🍻🥰


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my third entry. Green and black G10, brass pins, mosaic pivot pin, Spearmint box. This one is different, as it folds up like a pocket knife! It was a more difficult build than expected, but it shoots great, it makes for a much larger slingshot than my other entries, feels good in the hand. Hope you like it
> View attachment 375637
> View attachment 375638
> View attachment 375641
> View attachment 375642
> View attachment 375643
> View attachment 375644
> View attachment 375645
> View attachment 375646
> View attachment 375647
> View attachment 375648
> .


Dang it!! This is the road I’m currently traveling but can tell right now I’ve hit a telephone pole!


----------



## Cass

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow @Cass , Nice folder!
> That was a neat build and a great idea, I love it 🤠🍻🥰


Thanks, with so many fantastic entries, I had to go I had to go in a different direction, this is why this is a great forum, it has challenged me for fun, what can I do?


----------



## Cass

One more pic.


----------



## Roll Fast

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my third entry. Green and black G10, brass pins, mosaic pivot pin, Spearmint box. This one is different, as it folds up like a pocket knife! It was a more difficult build than expected, but it shoots great, it makes for a much larger slingshot than my other entries, feels good in the hand. Hope you like it
> View attachment 375637
> View attachment 375638
> View attachment 375641
> View attachment 375642
> View attachment 375643
> View attachment 375644
> View attachment 375645
> View attachment 375646
> View attachment 375647
> View attachment 375648
> .


That is a seriously cool slingshot!


----------



## Cass

Roll Fast said:


> That is a seriously cool slingshot!


Thanks! I think I may have to try this again!


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait a second!!? JB-Weld??? I looked back on my ‘Portboy Makers Notes’ and all I see is G-Flex! Is this some kind of long-con to get guys like me confused and distressed?! Okay. I’ll be your Huckleberry!🤣🤣 I’m gonna pull together a SECOND entry my brother from over another border! I’m gonna channel my inner Winnie and bring home that Canadian Bacon (ham slice)!! Time to RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!!! 🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶


Haha was saving time gflex put you back 12 hour min . The jb said 1 hour and that’s a bit of a stretch but is little faster cure . But ya got be like a Jack rabbit get it together haha


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my third entry. Green and black G10, brass pins, mosaic pivot pin, Spearmint box. This one is different, as it folds up like a pocket knife! It was a more difficult build than expected, but it shoots great, it makes for a much larger slingshot than my other entries, feels good in the hand. Hope you like it
> View attachment 375637
> View attachment 375638
> View attachment 375641
> View attachment 375642
> View attachment 375643
> View attachment 375644
> View attachment 375645
> View attachment 375646
> View attachment 375647
> View attachment 375648
> .


Well look this guy 🫣 go Mr fancy pants pulling out all the stops . Nice one bro 😎. Looks awesome 👏


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Well look this guy 🫣 go Mr fancy pants pulling out all the stops . Nice one bro 😎. Looks awesome 👏


No joke. He even pulled out the ol’ spearmint tin AND the mosaic pivot pin!?


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> No joke. He even pulled out the ol’ spearmint tin AND the mosaic pivot pin!?


Haha ya he is on fire 🔥 someone needs tell him ya don’t need 12 badges a year 😂 it’s cool frame for sure nice on Cass


----------



## Cass

Thanks, but I have to distract from my problems, I am taking care of my dad, and is slowly fading, this is all I have to keep me sane.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Thanks, but I have to distract from my problems, I am taking care of my dad, and is slowly fading, this is all I have to keep me sane.


Sorry here that Cass 🙏 on a lighter note great work 😀


----------



## Cass

Thanks


Portboy said:


> Sorry here that Cass 🙏 on a lighter note great work 😀


Thanks, it's hard.


----------



## Cass

Portboy said:


> Well look this guy 🫣 go Mr fancy pants pulling out all the stops . Nice one bro 😎. Looks awesome 👏


Thanks! It is fun


----------



## Cass

Well anyway, let's have fun!!!


----------



## Stankard757

Here's my second entry. Made from a skateboard deck





























So this weird little guy from up north has dubbed this the Cricket. Even drew me a pic


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Here's my second entry. Made from a skateboard deck
> View attachment 375672
> View attachment 375673
> View attachment 375674
> View attachment 375675
> 
> So this weird little guy from up north has dubbed this the Cricket. Even drew me a pic
> View attachment 375676


It’s a cool original frame man 😀 I dig it . Have you tried it out yet ? 
funny some donkey would send you a picture like that what’s wrong people these days


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> Thanks, but I have to distract from my problems, I am taking care of my dad, and is slowly fading, this is all I have to keep me sane.


Stay proud for your Dad. I had this journey and I remember that all he wanted to see was that I was proud of him. Ohyea----SAHWEET frame too!


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait a second!!? JB-Weld??? I looked back on my ‘Portboy Makers Notes’ and all I see is G-Flex! Is this some kind of long-con to get guys like me confused and distressed?! Okay. I’ll be your Huckleberry!🤣🤣 I’m gonna pull together a SECOND entry my brother from over another border! I’m gonna channel my inner Winnie and bring home that Canadian Bacon (ham slice)!! Time to RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!!! 🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶


Gotta gry "Havoc" then comes the hound releasing,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my third entry. Green and black G10, brass pins, mosaic pivot pin, Spearmint box. This one is different, as it folds up like a pocket knife! It was a more difficult build than expected, but it shoots great, it makes for a much larger slingshot than my other entries, feels good in the hand. Hope you like it
> View attachment 375637
> View attachment 375638
> View attachment 375641
> View attachment 375642
> View attachment 375643
> View attachment 375644
> View attachment 375645
> View attachment 375646
> View attachment 375647
> View attachment 375648
> .


DANG ! that is a masterpiece there,


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Thanks! I think I may have to try this again!


you should,and in Red and Black ,,,,,,,,,,i mean if you like those colors,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Thanks, but I have to distract from my problems, I am taking care of my dad, and is slowly fading, this is all I have to keep me sane.


i am sorry to hear this,i went thru it with my Mom and my sisters Father,God Bless you for what you do Cass,your a good man and a better Son


----------



## skarrd

This is NOT an entry,i think the altoids build is getting to me,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Reed Lukens

I finished up my Conagapper yesterday, then edited a really fast shaping and shooting video of the process. It feels really great in my hand, shoots great and it easily fits inside the Altoids tin with room to spare.








































































And here's the video -


----------



## Cass

Nice one Reed! Beautiful!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Another few days and I’ll will able to knock the current front runner out of








the running. I don’t know who made this little shooter but I’m shouting out now that you’d better like 2nd Place!!


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Sandstorm

Reed Lukens said:


> I finished up my Conagapper yesterday, then edited a really fast shaping and shooting video of the process. It feels really great in my hand, shoots great and it easily fits inside the Altoids tin with room to spare.
> View attachment 375688
> 
> 
> View attachment 375689
> 
> 
> View attachment 375690
> 
> 
> View attachment 375691
> 
> 
> View attachment 375692
> 
> 
> View attachment 375693
> 
> 
> View attachment 375694
> 
> 
> View attachment 375695
> 
> 
> And here's the video -


Great little build Reed! Thanks for the video too. That was an enjoyable thing to drink my morning coffee to.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Sandstorm said:


> Great little build Reed! Thanks for the video too. That was an enjoyable thing to drink my morning coffee to.


To me, making those videos is a lot of fun also. The hand sanding clips were sped up to 80,000x... lol


----------



## Sandstorm




----------



## Portboy

Ok it’s set for long pull and it doesn’t fit in can as such but you can wheel them nuts of in seconds and switch it up to short pull that will fit . So here a couple shots in back yard chilling.


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> I finished up my Conagapper yesterday, then edited a really fast shaping and shooting video of the process. It feels really great in my hand, shoots great and it easily fits inside the Altoids tin with room to spare.
> View attachment 375688
> 
> 
> View attachment 375689
> 
> 
> View attachment 375690
> 
> 
> View attachment 375691
> 
> 
> View attachment 375692
> 
> 
> View attachment 375693
> 
> 
> View attachment 375694
> 
> 
> View attachment 375695
> 
> 
> And here's the video -


Awesome build gotta love a conus 🥰 great vid to wish I get mine as good 👍


----------



## Portboy

Sweet seeing two more cans coming 👍into this


----------



## Cass

Stankard757 said:


> Here's my second entry. Made from a skateboard deck
> View attachment 375672
> View attachment 375673
> View attachment 375674
> View attachment 375675
> 
> So this weird little guy from up north has dubbed this the Cricket. Even drew me a pic
> View attachment 375676


Nice!! Neat wood grain, looks like sycamore


----------



## Cass

MOJAVE MO said:


> Stay proud for your Dad. I had this journey and I remember that all he wanted to see was that I was proud of him. Ohyea----SAHWEET frame too!


Thanks for your kind words,


----------



## Cass

skarrd said:


> you should,and in Red and Black ,,,,,,,,,,i mean if you like those colors,,,,,,,,,lol


Hi, yes black and red rocks, but also I may try a pickle fork that folds


----------



## Cass

skarrd said:


> i am sorry to hear this,i went thru it with my Mom and my sisters Father,God Bless you for what you do Cass,your a good man and a better Son


Thanks for the kind words, they mean alot. Whatever my dad wants he gets!!


----------



## Sandstorm

I finally got so sick of these damn mints I started shooting ‘em. Man I should have been doing that the whole time. 😝


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> I finally got so sick of these damn mints I started shooting ‘em. Man I should have been doing that the whole time. 😝


Are you like new or something 🤷‍♂️ That’s what your supposed to do with them haha. Keep a couple back for test firing your tin shooter. How’s it coming along Ryan I hope well


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Are you like new or something 🤷‍♂️ That’s what your supposed to do with them haha. Keep a couple back for test firing your tin shooter. How’s it coming along Ryan I hope well


🤣 yep, pretty new. Yeah, it’s coming along. It likely won’t win any awards but I wanted to get something in this time around.


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> 🤣 yep, pretty new. Yeah, it’s coming along. It likely won’t win any awards but I wanted to get something in this time around.


Aw don’t count yourself out because you never know how it will go 🤷‍♂️ Shiny things don’t always win . Fresh new idea will tho


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Aw don’t count yourself out because you never know how it will go 🤷‍♂️ Shiny things don’t always win . Fresh new idea will tho


Nah, just trying to stay humble I guess. There are a lot of great builds this time around. I’m kind of designing on the fly. You never know though..


----------



## Roll Fast

2nd Shot at this.
Called it a Boat Cleat which is probably the wrong name for that thing on boats that you wrap a rope around. Maybe somebody who knows something about boats can clarify what that thing is called. I just thought it kinda looked like one.
Made it a full 90 mm wide at the tips to make full use of the tin.
With the lanyard it holds nice in the hand as it was sort of modelled off an earlier experiment I saw on this forum (see photo below).
However, it did pull back toward me quite a bit and to counteract that, I added a 1/4" dowel that retracts and extends. When fully extended out, it acts as a nice place to hook my second and ring finger to help hold the frame square. Works very nice and is quite comfortable. Slides right up nice and easy for stowage in the Altoids tin.
The groove in the back was so the lanyard paracord would be flush. The frame is made from a leftover piece of hard maple flooring and is about 16mm thick so that paracord couldn't project very much if the lid was going to close.
Does this mean I can now be a Canadian and "concealed carry"?


----------



## Reed Lukens

That's a sweet looking rig @Roll Fast 😍🍻


----------



## Portboy

Cool RF neat idea 😁


----------



## Tree Man

Roll Fast said:


> 2nd Shot at this.
> Called it a Boat Cleat which is probably the wrong name for that thing on boats that you wrap a rope around. Maybe somebody who knows something about boats can clarify what that thing is called. I just thought it kinda looked like one.
> Made it a full 90 mm wide at the tips to make full use of the tin.
> With the lanyard it holds nice in the hand as it was sort of modelled off an earlier experiment I saw on this forum (see photo below).
> However, it did pull back toward me quite a bit and to counteract that, I added a 1/4" dowel that retracts and extends. When fully extended out, it acts as a nice place to hook my second and ring finger to help hold the frame square. Works very nice and is quite comfortable. Slides right up nice and easy for stowage in the Altoids tin.
> The groove in the back was so the lanyard paracord would be flush. The frame is made from a leftover piece of hard maple flooring and is about 16mm thick so that paracord couldn't project very much if the lid was going to close.
> Does this mean I can now be a Canadian and "concealed carry"?


Wow! That's really clever! Nice one


----------



## Cass

Very neat idea! Looks great!


----------



## Sandstorm

Cool one @Roll Fast!!


----------



## Roll Fast

Thanks guys!
Whoever came up with the Altoids Tin idea/competition was brilliant. 
Love seeing what everybody comes up with.
And we're not done yet...........


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Thanks guys!
> Whoever came up with the Altoids Tin idea/competition was brilliant.
> Love seeing what everybody comes up with.
> And we're not done yet...........


Yours the first nautical tin shooter I have ever seen ⚓


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool build Ed [mention]Roll Fast [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## DGBurns42

Whelp, just finished my first Altoid tin slingshot. Also my first time using tabs (thanks to several of you for the inspiration to do so). Unfortunately I did not read the rules about posting dated progress pics so this post will ultimately be invalid for the contest, however I still want to share because having a challenge like this was really good for my motivation and exploration in slingshot building. 
I call it "*Dex*", short for 'dexterity' because its size and finger straps allows for the hand's full dexterity without having to set down or otherwise remove the slingshot from one's hand/finger. 
Made from a small natural oak fork with .65 Sumeike bands and a GZK 3/8" ammo self locating pouch. Finger sling has a slipknot for size adjustment.
(Edit) Unsure why one of the pictures is flagged as 18+, it is just a pic of me holding the slingshot to the camera.

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sandstorm

DGBurns42 said:


> Whelp, just finished my first Altoid tin slingshot. Also my first time using tabs (thanks to several of you for the inspiration to do so). Unfortunately I did not read the rules about posting dated progress pics so this post will ultimately be invalid for the contest, however I still want to share because having a challenge like this was really good for my motivation and exploration in slingshot building.
> I call it "*Dex*", short for 'dexterity' because its size and finger straps allows for the hand's full dexterity without having to set down or otherwise remove the slingshot from one's hand/finger.
> Made from a small natural oak fork with .65 Sumeike bands and a GZK 3/8" ammo self locating pouch. Finger sling has a slipknot for size adjustment.
> (Edit) Unsure why one of the pictures is flagged as 18+, it is just a pic of me holding the slingshot to the camera.
> View attachment 375822
> 
> View attachment 375820
> 
> View attachment 375817
> 
> View attachment 375823
> 
> View attachment 375815
> 
> View attachment 375821
> 
> View attachment 375816
> 
> View attachment 375819
> 
> View attachment 375818
> 
> View attachment 375814


Nice one!! Yeah the parental filters on here go a little wacky sometimes. The program has a really dirty mind it seems. And hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> I finished up my Conagapper yesterday, then edited a really fast shaping and shooting video of the process. It feels really great in my hand, shoots great and it easily fits inside the Altoids tin with room to spare.
> View attachment 375688
> 
> 
> View attachment 375689
> 
> 
> View attachment 375690
> 
> 
> View attachment 375691
> 
> 
> View attachment 375692
> 
> 
> View attachment 375693
> 
> 
> View attachment 375694
> 
> 
> View attachment 375695
> 
> 
> And here's the video -


Nicw,thats a good looking conus,and a great vid


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> 2nd Shot at this.
> Called it a Boat Cleat which is probably the wrong name for that thing on boats that you wrap a rope around. Maybe somebody who knows something about boats can clarify what that thing is called. I just thought it kinda looked like one.
> Made it a full 90 mm wide at the tips to make full use of the tin.
> With the lanyard it holds nice in the hand as it was sort of modelled off an earlier experiment I saw on this forum (see photo below).
> However, it did pull back toward me quite a bit and to counteract that, I added a 1/4" dowel that retracts and extends. When fully extended out, it acts as a nice place to hook my second and ring finger to help hold the frame square. Works very nice and is quite comfortable. Slides right up nice and easy for stowage in the Altoids tin.
> The groove in the back was so the lanyard paracord would be flush. The frame is made from a leftover piece of hard maple flooring and is about 16mm thick so that paracord couldn't project very much if the lid was going to close.
> Does this mean I can now be a Canadian and "concealed carry"?


Very Cool


----------



## skarrd

DGBurns42 said:


> Whelp, just finished my first Altoid tin slingshot. Also my first time using tabs (thanks to several of you for the inspiration to do so). Unfortunately I did not read the rules about posting dated progress pics so this post will ultimately be invalid for the contest, however I still want to share because having a challenge like this was really good for my motivation and exploration in slingshot building.
> I call it "*Dex*", short for 'dexterity' because its size and finger straps allows for the hand's full dexterity without having to set down or otherwise remove the slingshot from one's hand/finger.
> Made from a small natural oak fork with .65 Sumeike bands and a GZK 3/8" ammo self locating pouch. Finger sling has a slipknot for size adjustment.
> (Edit) Unsure why one of the pictures is flagged as 18+, it is just a pic of me holding the slingshot to the camera.
> View attachment 375822
> 
> View attachment 375820
> 
> View attachment 375817
> 
> View attachment 375823
> 
> View attachment 375815
> 
> View attachment 375821
> 
> View attachment 375816
> 
> View attachment 375819
> 
> View attachment 375818
> 
> View attachment 375814


i like it,looks good


----------



## Reed Lukens

Yea, that was a great idea @DGBurns42 
Fantastic 🥰 🍻


----------



## DGBurns42

Reed Lukens said:


> Yea, that was a great idea @DGBurns42
> Fantastic 🥰 🍻


Much appreciated!


----------



## DGBurns42

skarrd said:


> i like it,looks good


Hey thank you!


----------



## DGBurns42

Sandstorm said:


> Nice one!! Yeah the parental filters on here go a little wacky sometimes. The program has a really dirty mind it seems. And hey, welcome to the forum!


Thanks!!
And yes seems the computer has a tough time distinguishing fingers and--


----------



## Sandstorm

DGBurns42 said:


> Thanks!!
> And yes seems the computer has a tough time distinguishing fingers and--


Could’ve been the pineapples. It was like, “Whoah, woah, woah, that is too many damn pineapples for one shirt! An obscene number of pineapples. Gotta be 18 to even look at that many pineapples at one time!” 😜🍍🤙


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Yours the first nautical tin shooter I have ever seen ⚓


So, maybe we need a competition to build a slingshot that will fit in an old Fisherman's friend bag?
The frameless guys will win that one hands down.......


----------



## DGBurns42

Sandstorm said:


> Could’ve been the pineapples. It was like, “Whoah, woah, woah, that is too many damn pineapples for one shirt! An obscene number of pineapples. Gotta be 18 to even look at that many pineapples at one time!” 😜🍍🤙


Hahaha the pineapple shirt is always a crowd pleaser


----------



## Portboy

Last kick at the can as they say 😎 it’s a metro design and done this for @MOJAVE MO this for sure has to be close to an USA altoids can 😂 got a shooting vid it’s sucks not shooting great so far today 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Last kick at the can as they say 😎 it’s a metro design and done this for @MOJAVE MO this for sure has to be close to an USA altoids can 😂 got a shooting vid it’s sucks not shooting great so far today 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 375831
> 
> View attachment 375828
> 
> View attachment 375830
> 
> View attachment 375835
> 
> View attachment 375833
> 
> View attachment 375834
> 
> View attachment 375829
> 
> View attachment 375836
> 
> View attachment 375832


 Ah hell you went to the MINI-Altoids can! That is a whole different contest my brother! I've still got that photo of the Metro Original that you sent. I've even got a chunk of Alu that I would dare to try it on. I already know you can shoot it---just be sure you keep it off the plate. I'd hate to hear you choking on it all the way from here!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice looking mini tube shooter Jason @Portboy 
That camo G10 sure is nice stuff!


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ah hell you went to the MINI-Altoids can! That is a whole different contest my brother! I've still got that photo of the Metro Original that you sent. I've even got a chunk of Alu that I would dare to try it on. I already know you can shoot it---just be sure you keep it off the plate. I'd hate to hear you choking on it all the way from here!


Just wanted make sure your satisfied with an Canuck can haha . Ya it’s small definitely doesn’t need it near the dinner plate 😁


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice looking mini tube shooter Jason @Portboy
> That camo G10 sure is nice stuff!


The cammo seems always e loved wish both sides had the print guess made glue to a knife 🤷‍♂️ Thanks Reed


----------



## Cass

Very nicely done! What saw are you using to cut the curves?


----------



## Portboy

I have a blade runner it’s basically an upside down jig saw that takes the t shank blades . If you get the blades with diamond dust on them go slow you get a lot of the curves . Than spindle sander to clean up


----------



## Sandstorm

@Portboy Really cool little build Jason. Yeah I dig that jade camo too. I might have to get a frame made of that off of you before you run out.


----------



## Portboy

Don’t think it run out haha I drive to the place get it just need wait for it to come on sale . They put it on for 25 dollars that’s not so bad . You get 6 or 7 frames give or take as long there no more than 5 inches high and find stuff do scrapes 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cass

Portboy said:


> I have a blade runner it’s basically an upside down jig saw that takes the t shank blades . If you get the blades with diamond dust on them go slow you get a lot of the curves . Than spindle sander to clean up
> View attachment 375837


Thanks, I have one of those, but I never used my diamond blade!


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> I have a blade runner it’s basically an upside down jig saw that takes the t shank blades . If you get the blades with diamond dust on them go slow you get a lot of the curves . Than spindle sander to clean up
> View attachment 375837


Diamond blade! That is a neat idea.
Better get one of those. Tried to cut out a wood frame last night on a fairly new bandsaw blade and it was already shot from cutting out only two small carbon fibre forks. 
Can I ask where you get the G10 on sale?


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Thanks, I have one of those, but I never used my diamond blade!


For g10 it rocks Cass I bin using this same blade I bet 3 years or more . It’s getting shot now but it served it’s time


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Diamond blade! That is a neat idea.
> Better get one of those. Tried to cut out a wood frame last night on a fairly new bandsaw blade and it was already shot from cutting out only two small carbon fibre forks.
> Can I ask where you get the G10 on sale?


Princess auto my friend https://www.princessauto.com/12-x-5...-forging-handle-material/product/PA0008934168 if you go to site punch it handle material and you get there g10 and micarta selection just got watch for the sales


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Princess auto my friend https://www.princessauto.com/12-x-5...-forging-handle-material/product/PA0008934168 if you go to site punch it handle material and you get there g10 and micarta selection just got watch for the sales


Perfect! Thank you.
Was headed over there sometime for a quiet air compressor anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Perfect! Thank you.
> Was headed over there sometime for a quiet air compressor anyway.
> Thanks!


It’s in the welding section of all places 🤷‍♂️


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Last kick at the can as they say 😎 it’s a metro design and done this for @MOJAVE MO this for sure has to be close to an USA altoids can 😂 got a shooting vid it’s sucks not shooting great so far today 🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 375831
> 
> View attachment 375828
> 
> View attachment 375830
> 
> View attachment 375835
> 
> View attachment 375833
> 
> View attachment 375834
> 
> View attachment 375829
> 
> View attachment 375836
> 
> View attachment 375832


Very cool,very small


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You guys remember Winnie? I made this second entry inspired by him. He came up with an idea of keeping one round in the chamber when he was walking with his slingshot. A version of his Brown Micarta pocket frame was the first I saw and then understood that a single piece of Micarta was strong and rigid enough to be used as a minimalist slingshot. Anyway, most of you know this. So I wanted to have a full sized frame in the tin, and I did it using a Harry Knuckles PP build as a template. I had enough room for 20 rounds of 9.5mm steel. Overall I’m really happy with how it turned out and will only make a couple of adjustment if I try it again. Also note it was like packing a parachute to get the lid closed. This will be a cool to take with when border hopping. I can keep one piece in my shoe and one in the hat.


----------



## Slingshot28

That's awesome Mo!😎


----------



## Cass

Wow, that is fantastic!!😁😁


----------



## Portboy

Ok Mo Mo who ya sub the build out to ? Haha nice one it’s pretty fancy I like it 🥰 you be just like agent 99 with a shoe shot 😂


----------



## Sandstorm

That’s some next level stuff right there!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Ok Mo Mo who ya sub the build out to ? Haha nice one it’s pretty fancy I like it 🥰 you be just like agent 99 with a shoe shot 😂

























Okay. After you told me my 1st Entry ‘The Wedding Slinger’ looking a little porky I thought I’d try some shaping.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> View attachment 375917
> View attachment 375918
> View attachment 375919
> 
> Okay. After you told me my 1st Entry ‘The Wedding Slinger’ looking a little porky I thought I’d try some shaping.


Heck ya there ya go that shaped up sweet Mo . Now it’s looking mint ya need my address


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Heck ya there ya go that shaped up sweet Mo . Now it’s looking mint ya need my address


I’ve got your address brother. I’ll let you know when it’s on the way.🖖🏻


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’ve got your address brother. I’ll let you know when it’s on the way.🖖🏻


Guess I still owe ya a black bead eh . We do a swap I send you the mako frame your a tab kinda fella


----------



## Reed Lukens

Very Cool Mo! Both of fhem  🍻 🥰


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Reed Lukens said:


> Very Cool Mo! Both of fhem  🍻 🥰


Ah geez Reed how can I say no to you wanting to see them side by side??! 🤣🖖🏻🐶🍩✊🏽🤫


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Guess I still owe ya a black bead eh . We do a swap I send you the mako frame your a tab kinda fella


Don’t like it eh?? 🤣🤣🤣…..it happens. For me it is usually every 3rd try or so. Send it to Mako…..he’ll probably shoot it. 🖖🏻🇨🇦👁🙊🙉🙈👌👊


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Don’t like it eh?? 🤣🤣🤣…..it happens. For me it is usually every 3rd try or so. Send it to Mako…..he’ll probably shoot it. 🖖🏻🇨🇦👁🙊🙉🙈👌👊


Actually nice frame am going do it again just flat top instead of tab deal . For small frame it holds well I was surprised.


----------



## Jcharmin92

One more before it ends. A mini fiddlehead with black micarta, white g10 and blue birch scales.


----------



## Sandstorm

Jcharmin92 said:


> One more before it ends. A mini fiddlehead with black micarta, white g10 and blue birch scales.
> View attachment 375975
> View attachment 375973
> View attachment 375972
> View attachment 375971
> View attachment 375976
> View attachment 375974
> View attachment 375969


That’s too cool. Lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> That’s too cool. Lol


Thanks Ryan. I'm highly satisfied with it haha. I was afraid the ergos wouldn't be right and they worked out great 👍👍


----------



## Portboy

Looks pretty good mini 😃haha we shrinking everything this month haha . Great job Jon 👏


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Looks pretty good mini 😃haha we shrinking everything this month haha . Great job Jon 👏


Haha thanks man I had to free hand the drawing to size it down and felt a little funny until I banded it and it locks right in! Probably have a video up tomorrow bmay try 70ft with it 😁🌶🔥


----------



## Sandstorm

Jcharmin92 said:


> Haha thanks man I had to free hand the drawing to size it down and felts a little funny until I banded it and it locks right in! Probably have a video up tomorrow bmay try 70ft with it 😁🌶🔥


When you get done you’ll have to turn it into a necklace and sport it like Flava Flav!


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> When you get done you’ll have to turn it into a necklace and sport it like Flava Flav!


Get his ear pierced


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> Get his ear pierced


I think it’s pretty awesome! Man, I’ve got my left ear pierced in two places. Still can’t believe I did that. Meh, it was the 90’s 😂.


----------



## Portboy

Sandstorm said:


> I think it’s pretty awesome! Man, I’ve got my left ear pierced in two places. Still can’t believe I did that. Meh, it was the 90’s 😂.


My uncle used wear a red and white fishing lure . Red devil was funny I thought. Was a mini devil but what a weirdo haha only my family


----------



## Sandstorm

Portboy said:


> My uncle used wear a red and white fishing lure . Red devil was funny I thought. Was a mini devil but what a weirdo haha only my family
> View attachment 375978


Those are good lures. Gotta be prepared for spontaneous fishing encounters.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Yea! Very Cool Jon @Jcharmin92 🥰 🍻


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Get his ear pierced


Haha my ears are pierced used to have gauges actually


----------



## Jcharmin92




----------



## Sandstorm

Jcharmin92 said:


>


She’s a shooter! Still working on mine here. And by working I mean staring at it, so I’ll see if I can get her finished up.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> She’s a shooter! Still working on mine here. And by working I mean staring at it, so I’ll see if I can get her finished up.


Thanks dude May the force be with you


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> You guys remember Winnie? I made this second entry inspired by him. He came up with an idea of keeping one round in the chamber when he was walking with his slingshot. A version of his Brown Micarta pocket frame was the first I saw and then understood that a single piece of Micarta was strong and rigid enough to be used as a minimalist slingshot. Anyway, most of you know this. So I wanted to have a full sized frame in the tin, and I did it using a Harry Knuckles PP build as a template. I had enough room for 20 rounds of 9.5mm steel. Overall I’m really happy with how it turned out and will only make a couple of adjustment if I try it again. Also note it was like packing a parachute to get the lid closed. This will be a cool to take with when border hopping. I can keep one piece in my shoe and one in the hat.
> View attachment 375895
> View attachment 375896
> View attachment 375897
> View attachment 375898
> View attachment 375899
> View attachment 375900
> View attachment 375901


Amazing,Excellent job


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> One more before it ends. A mini fiddlehead with black micarta, white g10 and blue birch scales.
> View attachment 375975
> View attachment 375973
> View attachment 375972
> View attachment 375971
> View attachment 375976
> View attachment 375974
> View attachment 375969


very cool


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> very cool


Thank you!


----------



## Ibojoe

Stumbling across the line with a J-5 Pocket Parasite on top and a LBS on bottom. All my previous Altoid builds were so small I couldn’t hold on to them. So I wanted to build something that I could hang on to and use full size hunting bands on. It is right at 3 1/4” tip to tip. And made from curly white oak so hard every tool I used burned it black. Dressed up with red leopard wood. These are BSB .65 13” active for 7/16” steel. I’ve been having a blast with it. Well here ya go my friends.


----------



## Ibojoe

Folding Altoid shooter.







youtube.com


----------



## Portboy

Super cool Joe new you make something awesome! How the hinge put together


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Folding Altoid shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


And a cold shot bullseye. Brilliant!


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> Stumbling across the line with a J-5 Pocket Parasite on top and a LBS on bottom. All my previous Altoid builds were so small I couldn’t hold on to them. So I wanted to build something that I could hang on to and use full size hunting bands on. It is right at 3 1/4” tip to tip. And made from curly white oak so hard every tool I used burned it black. Dressed up with red leopard wood. These are BSB .65 13” active for 7/16” steel. I’ve been having a blast with it. Well here ya go my friends.
> View attachment 376190
> View attachment 376191
> View attachment 376192
> 
> View attachment 376192
> View attachment 376193
> View attachment 376194


Oh man, that is really cool Joe.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Definitely a great build Joe @Ibojoe 
And a great shot in the video clip 🥰🍻


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Super cool Joe new you make something awesome! How the hinge put together


It’s a simple hinge. Just one block pinned between two blocks. 
trick was getting it to stop in place. 
It’s got a stainless steel rod going through it.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Cass

Wow, that's a great idea, and build!!😁😁


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Super cool Joe  and nice shooting brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Stumbling across the line with a J-5 Pocket Parasite on top and a LBS on bottom. All my previous Altoid builds were so small I couldn’t hold on to them. So I wanted to build something that I could hang on to and use full size hunting bands on. It is right at 3 1/4” tip to tip. And made from curly white oak so hard every tool I used burned it black. Dressed up with red leopard wood. These are BSB .65 13” active for 7/16” steel. I’ve been having a blast with it. Well here ya go my friends.
> View attachment 376190
> View attachment 376191
> View attachment 376192
> 
> View attachment 376192
> View attachment 376193
> View attachment 376194


That is Crazy Cool


----------



## Roll Fast

So this last one has been in the works for quite a while.
My favourite frame wouldn't fit into an Altoid tin, unless it could fold up of course.
So, with a little help from a bit of card stock and painters tape, it looked like we had a prototype that would fit.
Used just standard small box hinges and with 10mm (just over 3/8") thick material - ash, it feels pretty good in my hand. And it shoots just like a regular slingshot.
And, hinge mortices often as not require some fussing to get a nice tight fit. In this case a bit of repair. BTW, our youngest son found that chisel at the town dump and after a bit of restoration, it is probably the best one in my toolbox.
Specs: 88mm wide at the fork tips, 25mm wide tips, 135mm long, 10mm thick, homemade pouch and 15-10-250mm black exercise bands.


----------



## Sandstorm

Roll Fast said:


> So this last one has been in the works for quite a while.
> My favourite frame wouldn't fit into an Altoid tin, unless it could fold up of course.
> So, with a little help from a bit of card stock and painters tape, it looked like we had a prototype that would fit.
> Used just standard small box hinges and with 10mm (just over 3/8") thick material - ash, it feels pretty good in my hand. And it shoots just like a regular slingshot.
> And, hinge mortices often as not require some fussing to get a nice tight fit. In this case a bit of repair. BTW, our youngest son found that chisel at the town dump and after a bit of restoration, it is probably the best one in my toolbox.
> Specs: 88mm wide at the fork tips, 25mm wide tips, 135mm long, 10mm thick, homemade pouch and 15-10-250mm black exercise bands.


That’s absolutely awesome Roll Fast. These folding ones are cool as heck.


----------



## Reed Lukens

That turned out great @Roll Fast 
Excellent idea 🥰 🍻


----------



## Sandstorm

I thought I’d be able to get an entry in by the end of the month but I can tell there’s just no way I’ll have time to get it finished up properly. I’m going to continue working on it though and I’ll show you all later in the general thread. Just too many ‘outside of slingshots’ complications this month. Life things are dicey right now. Outstanding work though everyone. It was a lot of fun to watch the progression.


----------



## Roll Fast

Sandstorm said:


> I thought I’d be able to get an entry in by the end of the month but I can tell there’s just no way I’ll have time to get it finished up properly. I’m going to continue working on it though and I’ll show you all later in the general thread. Just too many ‘outside of slingshots’ complications this month. Life things are dicey right now. Outstanding work though everyone. It was a lot of fun to watch the progression.


Nothing like real life to keep a guy busy eh?!
This Altoids contest was a great, challenging idea. And some days, a distraction from "everything else" was just what the doctor ordered.
Loved seeing what everyone was coming up with. The amazing craftsmanship is nice to see.
And you are quite correct, a regular size slingshot that folds out of a little box is kinda cool!


----------



## Cass

Roll Fast said:


> So this last one has been in the works for quite a while.
> My favourite frame wouldn't fit into an Altoid tin, unless it could fold up of course.
> So, with a little help from a bit of card stock and painters tape, it looked like we had a prototype that would fit.
> Used just standard small box hinges and with 10mm (just over 3/8") thick material - ash, it feels pretty good in my hand. And it shoots just like a regular slingshot.
> And, hinge mortices often as not require some fussing to get a nice tight fit. In this case a bit of repair. BTW, our youngest son found that chisel at the town dump and after a bit of restoration, it is probably the best one in my toolbox.
> Specs: 88mm wide at the fork tips, 25mm wide tips, 135mm long, 10mm thick, homemade pouch and 15-10-250mm black exercise bands.


Wow, very nice, do you have to screw and unscrew it to use it and put it in the box?


----------



## Sandstorm

Roll Fast said:


> Nothing like real life to keep a guy busy eh?!
> This Altoids contest was a great, challenging idea. And some days, a distraction from "everything else" was just what the doctor ordered.
> Loved seeing what everyone was coming up with. The amazing craftsmanship is nice to see.
> And you are quite correct, a regular size slingshot that folds out of a little box is kinda cool!


Stressed is probably the more correct term lol but yeah. I have some steps still blocking my path to building. Sometimes I’m more enthusiastic than I am realistic though and it gets me in trouble. Lesson learned here though.


----------



## Roll Fast

Cass said:


> Wow, very nice, do you have to screw and unscrew it to use it and put it in the box?


Nope. It just folds and unfolds like a (complicated) door. Kind of reminds me of one of those 1970's bi-fold closet doors.
The band tension straightens it out when shooting so it stays nice and flat in my hand.
My son-in-law calls it a "transformer". Whatever that is.........


----------



## Cass

Wow, that is neat! Couldn't really see how it folded!


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> So this last one has been in the works for quite a while.
> My favourite frame wouldn't fit into an Altoid tin, unless it could fold up of course.
> So, with a little help from a bit of card stock and painters tape, it looked like we had a prototype that would fit.
> Used just standard small box hinges and with 10mm (just over 3/8") thick material - ash, it feels pretty good in my hand. And it shoots just like a regular slingshot.
> And, hinge mortices often as not require some fussing to get a nice tight fit. In this case a bit of repair. BTW, our youngest son found that chisel at the town dump and after a bit of restoration, it is probably the best one in my toolbox.
> Specs: 88mm wide at the fork tips, 25mm wide tips, 135mm long, 10mm thick, homemade pouch and 15-10-250mm black exercise bands.


like the hinge idea for fitting almost full size slings in the box,Awesome work and good lookin sling


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ok 🤠
Altoids month is officially over. It was a great month with lots of entries. You all did a great job and I will get the polls open later today 🤠🍻


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Stumbling across the line with a J-5 Pocket Parasite on top and a LBS on bottom. All my previous Altoid builds were so small I couldn’t hold on to them. So I wanted to build something that I could hang on to and use full size hunting bands on. It is right at 3 1/4” tip to tip. And made from curly white oak so hard every tool I used burned it black. Dressed up with red leopard wood. These are BSB .65 13” active for 7/16” steel. I’ve been having a blast with it. Well here ya go my friends.
> View attachment 376190
> View attachment 376191
> View attachment 376192
> 
> View attachment 376192
> View attachment 376193
> View attachment 376194


Absolutely too cool buddy!!! Awesome work! .. love the way you designed this frame with features I definitely love! Respect brother !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> So this last one has been in the works for quite a while.
> My favourite frame wouldn't fit into an Altoid tin, unless it could fold up of course.
> So, with a little help from a bit of card stock and painters tape, it looked like we had a prototype that would fit.
> Used just standard small box hinges and with 10mm (just over 3/8") thick material - ash, it feels pretty good in my hand. And it shoots just like a regular slingshot.
> And, hinge mortices often as not require some fussing to get a nice tight fit. In this case a bit of repair. BTW, our youngest son found that chisel at the town dump and after a bit of restoration, it is probably the best one in my toolbox.
> Specs: 88mm wide at the fork tips, 25mm wide tips, 135mm long, 10mm thick, homemade pouch and 15-10-250mm black exercise bands.


Fantastic job Ed, very cool little build……in regards to the chisel, it amazes me what perfectly good stuff folks throw out.

Chisels are super easy to sharpen, so nice find and save. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fantastic job Ed, very cool little build……in regards to the chisel, it amazes me what perfectly good stuff folks throw out.
> 
> Chisels are super easy to sharpen, so nice find and save.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell. 
This chisel seems to hold an edge particularly well.
tx, Ed


----------



## Reed Lukens

We have our winners
1) @Brhumbus the Terrible #2 entry
2) @MOJAVE MO #2 entry
3) @Portboy #2 entry

This was a great month with lots of excellent entries.
Thanks everyone 🤠

I'll be posting the badges soon!


----------



## Cass

Congratulations to the winners!!😁😁


----------



## Sandstorm

Congrats guys. It was a fun month to watch. 🤙


----------



## Rb1984

Congratulations mates, good job good slings👌🏼🎯💥


----------



## Portboy

Great month fellas ! The old Mo mister finally dot a badge haha great work Mo


----------



## Roll Fast

Congrats guys!
That was very cool.


----------



## DGBurns42

What a competition! Congrats to the big 3!


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations all Y'all
great contest great slingshots and makers


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Great month fellas ! The old Mo mister finally dot a badge haha great work Mo


Haha. Yea that is great. I think I slid under the finish line ‘cause I dropped ‘Winnie the Altoids Master’ and added his pre-load ammo slot. I did actually shoot this frame a couple of times on the test range. It feels like an actual slingshot.😳🖖🏻🤫🙈🙊🙉🇨🇦🎉🍩🍩


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats to the winners , great job everyone, some really nice entries by all and a fun one to watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

Congratulations to everyone! What a great month we had!


----------

